
Amazon Funds Animoto Music Video Creator - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/15/amazon-funds-animoto-music-video-creator/
======
asnyder
Maybe it's just my naiveity, but I can't see how animoto will ever turn a
profit. Sure the service is fun and somewhat novel, but after the novelty
wears off what then?

